# Removing Scratches From Sapphire Crystal?



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

As stated above anyone got any tips for removing scratches from sapphire crystal? not bad just swirly??

Thanks in advance :rltb:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

If its in the AR coating then you will be fine, otherwise budget for a new one...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi Mantis,

What's the watch chap?

Regs

Bry


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I was recently told that polishing with brasso pads for an hour or so will get out light scratches, although I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi its a luminox 3600 titanium, the scratches do seem to be in the AR coating (blueish colour) on face is there a way i can remove the AR coating?

any advice would be great


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Jewelers rouge will remove _fine _scratches from most glass...

Try it on a soft cloth pad on a (low speed) Dremmel..

Google 'jewelers rouge' for the best sources; Amazon's good.


----------



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

Wouldnt mind some of that Flash Harry let me know how much you want please.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Best stuff for removing Ar coating is polywatch plastic polish on a mini bob used with a slow speed pistol drill.

Toothpaste will work well!

Regs

Bry


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Polywatch or brasso or toothpaste will remove the AR coat but I cant see jewelers rouge sorting a saph scratch, even using cerium oxide on a drill takes ages on mineral... hmm...


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

You will need diamond dust to polish a sapphire crystal. Sapphire has Mohs hardness rating of 9, diamond is rated at 10. 

Later,

William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

If you can get your hands on some I have used this diamond paste, it comes in various grades down to 1 micron and as well as the crystal it will mirror polish metals as well. There are other brands but this is probably one of the more popular ones. It also comes in a liquid spray as well but that is a bit messy if you don't have a proper dispenser.

B.


----------



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

Will give it a try with brasso later and see if i can get the AR coating off, it wont create further damage by using this can I?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Mantisgb said:


> Will give it a try with brasso later and see if i can get the AR coating off, it wont create further damage by using this can I?


Make circular movements, do some clockwise and then do some anticlockwise. Continue to polish until you have a clear even result, wipe occasionally with a wet cloth to check progress. Don't get any Brasso into the bezel. 

Later,

William


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

personally i'd just replace it, dont try rouge and dremmel, the heat produced will just crack the glass ,to repolish it properly you need cerium oxide and a constant water source to cool the glass, not worth the hassle imo, if it was a hard to find crystal i'd just take it out and to the local opticians and ask then to poilsh it on the lapper.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Cerium oxide is good if it's a high purity powder, but is slow like Pugster mentioned!


----------



## Mantisgb (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks William will give it a shot now


----------

